# Community > Resource Library >  Toby Dvds

## BRADS

Let us no if anyone wants a look.
These are pretty special.
Edit: these aren't dvds of the shoot.
These are ballsacks life with many forum members making appearances. 
 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes please.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Yes please!

----------


## 7mmsaum

Yes please

----------


## gadgetman

Yes please.

----------


## BRADS

Pm ya addy chaps 
When im in town next ill get them away 
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Yes please  :Psmiley:

----------


## Munsey

Yes pls . We'll overdue , the station that cam & I took the boys too where very interested in Tobys life . The wife did a lot of work for" care kids " . I tried to edit some of the threads going but was too much banter  etc . Would this be suitable @BRADS ? 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Yes Munsey it would be

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan

Maybe worth uploading the contents of the discs to DropBox or similar (Google Drive, OneDrive etc) cloud-based storage so that people could download / view without having to wait for them to be passed around? Also adds an element of backup in case the discs get lost or damaged.

----------


## Petros_mk

I'll set a weekend aside with a box of beers to watch this. :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> Maybe worth uploading the contents of the discs to DropBox or similar (Google Drive, OneDrive etc) cloud-based storage so that people could download / view without having to wait for them to be passed around? Also adds an element of backup in case the discs get lost or damaged.


Bro im a farmer....  
I like your idea but yeah na
If you'd like to do that then sweet

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan

> Bro im a farmer....  
> I like your idea but yeah na
> If you'd like to do that then sweet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Sure, PM sent.

----------


## Rushy

Was I the only bugger to come away with this?  I have a couple of spares if you run out Brads.

----------


## Ryan

Hi Everyone

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vltf6vjfh7...e%201.mp4?dl=0

File format: .mp4 
File size: 350MB
Running time: 20:24

It should be able to be played on most computers. I'd suggest downloading and installing VLC Media Player, if you can't play something with that, you can't play it!

The video can also be played in the browser window once the above link is selected. I have two disc copies that I'm not 100% sure what I should do with but they're available if required.

----------


## Munsey

@BRADS Arrived yesterday Cheers for that , watched this morning  :TT TT:

----------


## veitnamcam

Recieved thanks @BRADS

----------


## Gibo

Sad, then happy, then sad but generally left feeling happy I knew him. Man he went through some shit

----------


## Rushy

> Sad, then happy, then sad but generally left feeling happy I knew him. Man he went through some shit


He was legend Gibo.  I feel honoured and privilege to to have known him, breathed the same air and shared time in his company

----------

